# Medical and dental insurance for expats?



## orangetokyo (May 15, 2016)

I'm a resident in Italy (Piemonte). I formerly had health insurance through my job, but I no longer do. Do most expat residents carry private medical and dental insurance, or do you rely on the social health program? When I've done the latter in the past, they still handed me a bill (often not cheap), so I was a little confused about where the socialized medicine kicks in... I have a Tessera Santeria. If you do have insurance, thanks for recommending your program if you like it.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

No, we don't have dental insurance in Italy. If you're a legal resident and NOT considered low income your Tessera Sanitaria card will cover very basic dental care. If you need more extensive dental care, you must pay out of pocket, which is usually far less than you would pay in US if you did not have insurance.


----------



## orangetokyo (May 15, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

